# UFC 96: Jackson vs Jardine Results



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

UFC 96 will feature a match up between Shamrock-Ortiz and The Legend. Stay tuned for more information
​ 


> -Quinton Jackson vs. Keith Jardine
> -Gabriel Gonzaga vs. Shane Carwin
> -Matt Hammil vs. Mark Munoz
> -Gray Maynard vs. Jim Miller
> ...




Card will be put together after all picks have been turned in. The deadline for this event will be March 4th, check back then to see who your fighting



* Main Event*
Shamrock-Ortiz (7-1) vs The Legend (6-1-1)
*
Main Card*
bail3yz (4-2) vs AmRiT (5-2-1)
e-thug (5-3) vs Judoka (4-2-1)
MalkyBoy (4-4) vs Steph05050 (3-5)
MLS (2-3) vs ThaFranchise (3-0)
Tyzzler (1-1) vs wafb (2-2)


*Prelims*
cdnbaron (0-1) vs Walker (3-5)
FunkYou (2-6) vs bbjd7 (2-5)
mattandbenny (1-3) vs DJ Syko (1-1)
pliff (1-3) vs yorT (4-4)


*Fighters get injured and have to pull out of fights all the time, it is YOUR responsibility to send in your updated picks if that happens. You can only change your pick for a fight if the fighters change.*



*ALL PICKS NEED TO BE POSTED OR PM'D NO LATER THAN March 4th OR YOUR OUT OF THIS EVENT* *AND WILL HAVE TO WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE. IF YOU SIGNED UP AND DON'T SUBMIT YOUR PICKS IT ALSO COUNTS AS A LOSE.


*Winnings for this event

Main Event winner will receive: 5000 vBookie points
Main Event loser will receive: 2000 vBookie points
Main Card winners will receive: 1500 vBookie points
Prelim winners will receive: 1000 vBookie points

*Signed Up
*Shamrock-Ortiz
The Legend 
Walker
e-thug
yorT
wafb
ZeroPRIDE
FunkYou
MalkyBoy
Judoka
ThaFranchise
Superman55
DJ Syko
Wise
MLS
Tyzzler
mattandbenny
bail3yz
cdnbaron
pliff​


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Bring it bitches! You smell chum in the water- that's right! It's me bleeding in the water full of sharks- who wants a piece of this 5 in row fight losing streak.


Scared- that's right P#ssies!



EDIT: I'll sign up for the prelims and please give me a can so I can rebuild my shattered confidence.

P.S.- And don't tell anyone I said this- kewl? Thx


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

The Legend is getting another shot since nobody else is really ready for a title shot. bail3yz and e-thug have nice records, but not enough wins in a row, Judoka and ThaFranchise could use one more win I think, so I'm gonna let The Legend have another shot.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

I will fight anyone who ya put in front of me SNS, Im on a 2 fight win streak and fresh off beating a former champ.

Sign me up, ya wont be disappointed!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in bitches.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Sign me up, I need a win...


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Hopefully, after my impressive win at UFC 95 I'm out of the prelims, wink, wink, nudge, nudge.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

............


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

My retirment has been put on hold thanks to the beating I gave to Pliff at the last event. Bring it on.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm in who wants a prelim beating?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Sign me up.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

ThaFranchise is outraged! You guys know I've earned the title shot you just wont let me fight due to my elusive and sometimes illegal style! Anyways sign me up and put me up against MLS if he has the huevos to face me!


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Ill try this out. Am I aloud to join? Or is it like a seasonal thing? Where I had to get in earlier?


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Nah man you can join any time, jus pray you don't have to fight ThaFranchise.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Nah man you can join any time, jus pray you don't have to fight ThaFranchise.


Alright lol. 
I hope I don't fight ThaFranchise raise01:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Am in again, see if i cant get a 2 fight winnig strek going.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Im in. 

Im going to be stupid and forget to add a fight so I can lose by one point again.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Wise said:


> Im in.
> 
> Im going to be stupid and forget to add a fight so I can lose by one point again.


lol, sorry Wise, I sent out PM's reminding people to change, not much else I can do


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Sign me up, this is my first time


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome to the new members. Make sure you understand how to play before sending out your picks and don't wait till the last day because if you mess up then you will be unable to fix your mistakes


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

*Joe Duby Exclusive*

Joe had a chance to sit down and talk with the ever so gracious MLS



> Joe Duby: MLS you have been away for awhile, care to tell us what you have been up to?
> 
> MLS: Ah ya know man, went over seas and was workin my standup game. Had a bunch of fights in K-1 and I went to Thailand and fought over there.
> 
> ...


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh snap, MLS has returned AND turned in his picks already. ThaFranchise may get his wish.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Justin Credible caught up with ThaFranchise



> *Justin Credible:* MLS has answered your challenge, are you surprised?
> 
> *ThaFranchise:* Not really, he's let his fans and his record slip away due to his inactivity and he sees me getting more and more everyday. I'm on my way up the ladder and he's on his way down, I'm just passing him by.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

It's *Herb Rice *here, I caught up with *Ape City *aka *Dutch Ape *in _Amsterdam_ taking a break between fights:



Ape City said:


> _*Herb:* The press and fans seem to be mostly focused on the championship match between TheLegend and S-O, we would like to ask you what you think of up and comer ThaFranchise versus MLS?_
> 
> *Ape:* What? you here to interview me and you gonna ask about ThaFranchise and MLS?! Ahh i'm just kiddin'. This is a big fight. Huge. I have to say as a fighter and as a fan, I am really pumped to see ThaFranchise vs. MLS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Dana Blue brings the latest in MMA.



;825829 said:


> Dana Blue - So Judoka, you have had some good wins recently especially the last fight, ending it with a huge KO. How do you feel about this?
> 
> Judoka - Some good performances, there is more to come. I didn't have my training as my main focus before but I have now and the results are showing this.
> 
> ...


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

If you guys have time to do interviews, then you're not training as hard as you should. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

I'm in and so are my picks, you've heard what I have to say on the end of the 95 forum, I've learned the ropes now and am ready for anybody, anytime. Again if you're ever going to fight me you better hope it's soon before I fully reach my prime, then again, it's probably already too late. No interviews here yet, you'll see what I have to say come March 7th.

Again, I said any fighter, any time, and that I want anybody willing to call me out. Wafb offered me a chance at a step up in competition so I'm hoping joe sns gives it to me.



ThaFranchise said:


> ThaFranchise: It doesn't matter, it's not even the Main Event, everyone is coming to see the beat down Ima lay on MLS and they know that. The winner will just be keeping my belt warm.





Tyzzler said:


> I just wanna give a quick shoutout and express my gratitude to Shamrock-Ortiz for hanging on to my belt while I learn the ropes.


No offense, I have amazing respect for you as a fighter, and can't wait to see you and MLS throw down, but I did say that last week, so I got first dibs on the "Technical (Metaphorical) Future Belt"

....though I may take a little longer to get there than you, so yeah n/m you can claim it too, just know that when you do your rightful title, you will just be keeping it warm for me lol got it?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

wafb said:


> If you guys have time to do interviews, then you're not training as hard as you should. :thumbsdown:


I did my entire interview while squatting 300lbs in the form of two midgets hanging onto a barbell. If I start to slack they kick me in the ribs.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Sigh me up!


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Walker said:


> Bring it bitches! You smell chum in the water- that's right! It's me bleeding in the water full of sharks- who wants a piece of this 5 in row fight losing streak.
> 
> 
> Scared- that's right P#ssies!
> ...


I'm in, and I'm calling you out Walker! That's right, it will be some hot Can-on-Can action in the prelims. If Walker is man enough to accept my challenge, that is. Winner gets to moisturize Akiyama before his debut in the UFC.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

cdnbaron said:


> I'm in, and I'm calling you out Walker! That's right, it will be some hot Can-on-Can action in the prelims. If Walker is man enough to accept my challenge, that is. Winner gets to moisturize Akiyama before his debut in the UFC.


You want some of this?






That's my first day of training for this fight- just think what I'm going to do to you inside the cage. I accept!!! 

You better talk to ThaFranchise about what I bring to the fight. Be ready for pain like paper cut type of pain!


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Sweet! I get my rematch already! I didn't expect it so soon but I guess SNS needs somebody that can be marketed so his promotion doesn't go under.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Part 2 of the excellent interview with MLS



> Joe Duby: It seems you have created quite a stir with your return.
> 
> MLS: Of course I did, everywhere I go people want to talk about me because they want to be me, no different here. These other (and I use this term loosely) fighters see what I am and how much money I got and how all my fans don't give a **** about anyone except me. So they know the only way to even get their name out there is to start comin at me.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Picks are in MLS, no more ducking me.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Sweet! I get my rematch already! I didn't expect it so soon but I guess SNS needs somebody that can be marketed so his promotion doesn't go under.


Believe me when I tell you, we are all excited to witness you getting beat up again. :thumb02: Come on S-O make me some money.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Thats if I get around to making a vBookie lol


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Well as far as those allegations go, I take Ricky Williams stance that Tokin' doesn't help or hurt your ability [to fight.] As far as somebody giving me a piss test, I'll take em' all day, believe me, I've got a custom-made Whizzinator that could pass inspection from anyone!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

in itt


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Walker said:


> You want some of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that I know what you've got to offer, it's all over. I'm gonna work with GSP on my backflipping skills. We can just backflip for 3 rounds and have the judges score the fight on who they think is prettier. Or if one of us knocks themself out before the fight is over.

I see your backflip training, and needless to say, I am unimbressed. This is my extreme backflip training, you better prepare yourself.






That's right. My style is impetuous and my defense is impregnable. You don't stand a chance.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

cdnbaron said:


> Now that I know what you've got to offer, it's all over. I'm gonna work with GSP on my backflipping skills. We can just backflip for 3 rounds and have the judges score the fight on who they think is prettier. Or if one of us knocks themself out before the fight is over.
> 
> I see your backflip training, and needless to say, I am unimbressed. This is my extreme backflip training, you better prepare yourself.
> 
> ...


Not only backflip training, but satisfactory groin shot training. It's like fighters kicking wooden posts to toughen their shins.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

My pick are in and once again I doubt myself. I feel like Karo faced with the choice between training and reaching for a twinkie. I'm always gonna make the wrong choice.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm never confident but maybe the planets will align in my favour


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I want in !


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

ive decided to take some time out after my loosing streak, but im gunna come back stronger for the next event, and its gunna be brutal what i do to my oponant
and dont think im ducking you FunkYou, UFC 97 your mine!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I tore my ACL training for UFC 95 and had to pull out last second but I'm stepping up on short notice for this fight. And I'm going to do all I can.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I tore my ACL training for UFC 95 and had to pull out last second but I'm stepping up on short notice for this fight. And I'm going to do all I can.


Making excuses already?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I still haven't gotten surgery yet so I can't train cardio.

The Legend you do realize that if it wasn't for Johny Rees vs Steve Bruno I would've beaten you right?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I still haven't gotten surgery yet so I can't train cardio.
> 
> The Legend you do realize that if it wasn't for Johny Rees vs Steve Bruno I would've beaten you right?


Are you still not over losing to me? Anybody that chooses somebody nicknamed "The Hater Hurter" deserves to lose.

Go build a winning streak so after I win my title back on saturday night so we can have a rematch. If S-O somehow has my number I will rematch you at the next event so I don't have to read "I would of beaten you if Johny Rees beat Steve Bruno" anymore.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Are matchups going to be posted tonight after midnight or tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

No worries man- SNS is probably busy but will get things up before the fights. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Well he couldn't have posted them yet anyway, the deadline isn't up...I was just wondering b/c if it's not going to be posted until tomorrow then I know not to wait up tonight for them to be posted.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm off the next two days so I'll have them up tomorrow afternoon. Also guys, don't forget to post in the request a fight thread to remind me who you wanna fight


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry it took so long


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Woah, SNS where is my name mang?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow Funkyou and I only disagree on 3 picks but they are huge. Riley vs Nelson, Jim vs Gray, and Rampage vs Jardine.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

cdnbaron- I almost feel sorry for you. I'm so primed for this fight it's sick. I trained with Karo Parisyan on how to cycle pain pills, seriously I can't feel anything when I punch myself in the nuts. Sean Sherk helped me out with a sweet steroid cycle that would have horses running into walls. And to top it all off I went to Demzly- yeah that's right the absolute uber f#cking MMA guru- check out what I've been using to train:






Thanks for trying out but I'm just a step ahead of you.

Good luck my man- it's prison rules for this fight. :thumb02:


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

Dang, did you turn in your picks e-thug?

Me and wafb have 5 different fighter outcomes, that's crazy, this is going to be a beatdown one way or the other


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry e-thug, everybody check to see if I left anyone out


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Wow Funkyou and I only disagree on 3 picks but they are huge. Riley vs Nelson, Jim vs Gray, and Rampage vs Jardine.


I really wanted to pick Miller over Maynard but I have a feeling we will see a similar fight to Gray's fight with Clementi.

The Jardine pick is all about going for the upset to try and grab good points as I thought most people would pick rampage.

Gotta hope the Jardine Pattern of WLWLW doesn't carry on in this fight.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Steph you are going down


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> I really wanted to pick Miller over Maynard but I have a feeling we will see a similar fight to Gray's fight with Clementi.
> 
> The Jardine pick is all about going for the upset to try and grab good points as I thought most people would pick rampage.
> 
> Gotta hope the Jardine Pattern of WLWLW doesn't carry on in this fight.


Yea Miller has a better guard then Clementi so that's my hope. Plus I think Gray knows that if he keeps winning fights like that even if he stays undefeated it would be tough for him to get a title shot.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Well Mattandbenny, it looks like we have pretty much the same picks, other than the Carwin/Gonzaga fight. So i think it will depend on that fight who wins or loses.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Yo I thought I signed up and I gave you my picks yesterday. Was it too late?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

MalkyBoy said:


> Steph you are going down


ur prb right lol i havent been any good lately


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

yorT said:


> Yo I thought I signed up and I gave you my picks yesterday. Was it too late?



I added you, but yes it was to late. In fact a LOT of people turned their picks in to late. I will not allow anyone to do this for now on. It is a pain having to go back and redo everything


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> I added you, but yes it was to late. In fact a LOT of people turned their picks in to late. I will not allow anyone to do this for now on. It is a pain having to go back and redo everything


Sorry about that dude and thanks for adding me


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Impressive stuff indeed, Walker. You certainly are a worthy adversary, and clearly you've been taking this fight seriously. But unfortunately for you, since you've stipulated prison rules for this particular fight, I've got your ass. You see I've been hanging out with Ving Rhames and Wesley Snipes lately, and this is what we've been up to:










I didn't want to show you my training, but I made both of those bastards look like little bitches, I just didn't want to show you my secret move, but you'll know it when you see it. I'm not sure if you noticed during that training session, but I'm the white guy in the background takin notes and shankin fools that get in my way. You're in my way, and you will be shanked for the trouble you've caused me.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

How did two guys with losing records get in the main card before me,lol?:confused02: Oh yeah, I'm looking at you Walker and Cdnbaron.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

wafb said:


> How did two guys with losing records get in the main card before me,lol?:confused02: Oh yeah, I'm looking at you Walker and Cdnbaron.


We know how to sell a fight, and we take it back to the old school. No rounds, no time limits, no rules.

Also, I forgot to mention to Walker that before I come out for the fight, I'm puttin on the foil like the Hanson brothers used to do. Every fight! You want some wafb? Could help you get on a main card.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

cdnbaron said:


> We know how to sell a fight, and we take it back to the old school. No rounds, no time limits, no rules.
> 
> Also, I forgot to mention to Walker that before I come out for the fight, I'm puttin on the foil like the Hanson brothers used to do. Every fight! You want some wafb? Could help you get on a main card.


If you come out on top against Walker you'll be next on my list. Sheesh, you're like the Kendall Grove of this league.:thumb02:


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

And if I lose?

I prefer to think of myself like a really disrespectful, Anderson Silva. Lost my first ever fight, and now I'm going to be indestructable outside of DQs and Asian fighters.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Yort, I see you took the fight on short notice... you better come in ready to go all 3 rounds because Im in the best shape of my life for this one.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

wafb said:


> How did two guys with losing records get in the main card before me,lol?:confused02: Oh yeah, I'm looking at you Walker and Cdnbaron.



Actually you are right, I was in a hurry and put some fights out of place. Whatever you do don't ever look at the spreadsheet to determine if your on the main card or not because I just put those in random orders sometime. Check out the first page to see where you stand. Sorry Walker and cdnbaron, but technically you were suppose to be on the prelims this time. I was struggling to even get this event going this time cause I'm not at my house and I could only use my friends laptop for short periods of time. 

Also if you ever turn your picks in late and I'm nice enough to still let you play (which I doubt I'll do much anymore) you are almost certain to be on the prelims. The only reason I let people slide sometimes is because we have an uneven amount of people participating.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm a star dammit! You can't take me and the foil away from the fans like that! What about my sponsorship money? All down the drain if nobody sees me on TV! I demand a main card purse! Otherwise I will drop out with an undisclosed injury last minute and leave you hanging SNS, or Kevin Randleman myself in the locker room just before fight time.

This is all your fault wafb! I'm coming for you! No matter how many fights I lose, eventually I'll get a fight with you, and you won't even be able to count all the rules I'll break! I already put a call in to Gilbert Yvel to train with me. You've made the list.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Actually you are right, I was in a hurry and put some fights out of place. Whatever you do don't ever look at the spreadsheet to determine if your on the main card or not because I just put those in random orders sometime. Check out the first page to see where you stand. Sorry Walker and cdnbaron, but technically you were suppose to be on the prelims this time. I was struggling to even get this event going this time cause I'm not at my house and I could only use my friends laptop for short periods of time.
> 
> Also if you ever turn your picks in late and I'm nice enough to still let you play (which I doubt I'll do much anymore) you are almost certain to be on the prelims. The only reason I let people slide sometimes is because we have an uneven amount of people participating.





cdnbaron said:


> I'm a star dammit! You can't take me and the foil away from the fans like that! What about my sponsorship money? All down the drain if nobody sees me on TV! I demand a main card purse! Otherwise I will drop out with an undisclosed injury last minute and leave you hanging SNS, or Kevin Randleman myself in the locker room just before fight time.
> 
> This is all your fault wafb! I'm coming for you! No matter how many fights I lose, eventually I'll get a fight with you, and you won't even be able to count all the rules I'll break! I already put a call in to Gilbert Yvel to train with me. You've made the list.


Lol, I was just thinking out loud. I didn't mean to bump off you two. Lyoto was in a few prelims and look at him now.:thumb02:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

pliff said:


> Yort, I see you took the fight on short notice... you better come in ready to go all 3 rounds because Im in the best shape of my life for this one.


I been training the whole time for something like this. Don't worry I may have taken the fight on short notice but I'm still ready!!


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

yorT said:


> I been training the whole time for something like this. Don't worry I may have taken the fight on short notice but I'm still ready!!



Only time will tell my friend, only time will tell...


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

yorT said:


> I been training the whole time for something like this. Don't worry I may have taken the fight on short notice but I'm still ready!!


Everybody's got a plan until they get hit.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I got injured during last event which was the only reason I did not sign up. Stay tuned for my next interview. I will be updating everyone on my recovery.

I should be back to full strength for UFC 97.

Sorry to my fans. I will be watching this one with you guys on the sidelines.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

The time has come, the torch is being passed, goodluck to everyone that I wont be staring at across the octagon.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> The time has come, the torch is being passed, goodluck to everyone that I wont be staring at across the octagon.


What passing of the torch, you're fighting MLS, there's nought even a fire lit.:thumbsdown:


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, Walker... I did what I said I was gonna do. I put you back on track. I still believe in the power of the foil though.

It was never a good fight, with sloppiness all around, and much like the rest of the card, it featured no ground game. Mercifully it ended when just like Mark Munoz, I knocked myself out with my own knee.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry guys, but my computer decided to erase the spreadsheet so it will probably be later tonight before I can get the results up.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

It's all good, I think I was able to get the win.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I think I won by 8 points.

It was the Round predictions that did it. Fortunately Legend didn't get any of the round times right. Everything else was virtually identicle.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> I think I won by 11 points.
> 
> It was the Round predictions that did it. Fortunately Legend didn't get any of the round times right. Everything else was virtually identicle.


Thats bad news for you.. you might have to fight me next


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

No, that's great news.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

yorT said:


> It's all good, I think I was able to get the win.



Yup I think the day grove fight sealed the deal. Good fight, wasnt expecting you to be so quick on your feet.

Its back to the drawing board for me.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

I got absolutely demolished but it was still one of the best nights of my life, the fights were awesome and afterwards all the fighters were staying at our hotel and they were all in the bar hanging out until like 4:00.

Me and my brother met, hung out with, and got pictures with Rampage, Jardine, Carwin, Gonzaga, Grove, Day, McCrory, Maynard, Brown, Urijah Faber, Scott Smith, BJ Penn, Rashad Evans, Matt Hughes, Tito Ortiz, Shane Nelson, Aaron Riley, Junie Browning, Miguel Torres, Brandon Vera, Mark Munoz, Pete Sell, David Luaseu, Stitch, Gerard, Mike Patt, Diego Sanchez, Dana White, Bruce Buffer, Joe Rogan, Mike Goldberg, all the ring girls, and more I can't remember right now. It was awesome, I would've never in my life imagined I would have met that many fighters, we have atleast 1 picture w/ all those guys I listed. And the thing that surprised me most is that unanimously every single one of them were the nicest guys I've ever met, even Hughes and Penn who I heard were kinda impatient with fans. It was an unreal night. So what if I lost my match lol it was worth it, I'll be back and better than ever next fight.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, I had to completely redo the entire spreadsheet, so let me know if I made any mistakes. Points will be issued later after i'm sure everthing is good.

FOTN: MLS vs ThaFranchise
KO of the Night: Tyzzler (84) vs wafb (154)


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow I was sure I would lose lol. I'm 2-0 in the last 2 I turned in picks for. I'm still doing terrible but I'm winning.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

First off I'd like to thank my sponsors- Twinkies by Hostess, I love the cream filled center and the energy they give me in training, Marlboro Lights, when I'm puffing in training I'm puffing on Marlboro Lights, Bud Light, the best energy drink to get me through my workouts and of course Vivid videos- my first film went great, they didn't make me do gay-porn first huge thanks on that and please check out my first DVD *U*nbelievable *F**cking *C*ontest with Midgets. It's great family fun. :thumbsup:

Cdnbaron- great fight you took a lot of punishment and kept coming back. Sorry about the biting and eye-poke(6x times)- totally an accident. 

Beware bitches I'm back- I want my belt that I never won back(I'm doing the GSP belt motion around my waist right now). I won't stop until I get my shitle tot! 

I pity my next opponent- I'll take on anyone at anytime and even for a case of beer and some smokes. You're all going down it's just a matter of time.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Sherdog says Tamdan McCrory won by submissions (strikes)..
did Madigan tap? 

Doesnt matter for me, but it might change the outcome for some people.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Sweet, got the second highest points and got back to a winning record. I'm ready to make my second climb back up.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> Sherdog says Tamdan McCrory won by submissions (strikes)..
> did Madigan tap?
> 
> Doesnt matter for me, but it might change the outcome for some people.


ufc site has it as tko, but if i find the video that shows the official outcome then i'll change it


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

The Legend I won you lost I believe that means rematch time.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> The Legend I won you lost I believe that means rematch time.


You won but it was a weak performance, luckly FunkYou wasn't on.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

ok, i've checked several pbp's and a majority have the McCrory fight as a TKO by strikes. Right now the points stay the same, but if someone can post a .gif of the official outcome after the fight and it says submission by strikes then I'll change it. Technially the only match this would affect is MLS vs ThaFranchise, so I'll leave it up to you guys to provide the correct result if I'm wrong

I will update everyone's rank and points tomorrow. I will give you guys till the end of the night to post a video showing the correct outcome of the fight, tomorrow it stays the way it is for good if nothing has been posted


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Haha yea thats kinda a lame way to lose, you can see Madigan tapped (http://mixedmartialartvideos.com/2009/03/07/tamdan-mccrory-vs-ryan-madigan-video-ufc-96/) and sherdog says submission (strikes), but UFCs site says TKO, o well.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

It took S-O over 15 knees to put me out. If I ever get a rematch I will knock him out gauranteed!




bbjd7 said:


> The Legend I won you lost I believe that means rematch time.


No problem, it just pads my record.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Joe Duby exclusive with MLS after UFC 96



> Joe Duby: So you won an exciting fight against ThaFranchise, what are your thoughts on how the fight went?
> 
> MLS: Just the way I thought it would with me getting my hand raised. I got no marks on my face but can't say that for the other dude.
> 
> ...


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

If a fighter taps due to strikes it's still considered a TKO. So no need to change anything.

As far as my fight went, I lost badly, but I have tons of excuses. 1) I was depressed after being kicked off the main card. 2) Ving Rhames and I had a falling out prior to my fight, and he didn't corner me. 3) Wesley Snipes was hitting Wesley Pipes beforehand in the locker room, and was useless once I got out to the cage. 4) Walker's unintentional eye pokes hurt my feelings. 5) When I kneed myself in the face it really hurt, and that was the beginning of the end.

For the record, I'm not thinking about retirement. I will be back at the next event better than ever. I'm thinking about actually cross-training for the next fight, the prison style boxing just isn't cutting it with the evolution of the sport. Hopefully I can get matched up with a newcomer and show him how we fight dirty in the CPL.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

cdnbaron said:


> If a fighter taps due to strikes it's still considered a TKO. So no need to change anything.


Are your sure? A tap-out is always considered a submission as I understand, but o well it's not a big deal to me UFCs site has it as TKO so it's fine.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Damn it e-Thug.

We had better picks then most but he did extremely well.

Just saying, In a rematch I would win by spectacular KO.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Wow, there's still a lot of trash talking going on considering none of you got close enough to me in point total. I would like to get a shot at the belt even though I pulled a Parisyan the first time I challenged for the belt. My record is not indicative of my skills and given a shot at the belt like Rocky did, I will overcome the challenge.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I cam in out of shape an unfocussed and lost the way I desrved to lose. Jardine ove Rampage? What was i thinking.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Good fight Steph, Woot I'm 5-4 now, who wants a win in their next fight? If you are worthy I will grant you a fight.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I lost... Again...

If I lose my next match I will retire...


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

AmRiT said:


> I lost... Again...
> 
> If I lose my next match I will retire...


You were bad ass at one point you handed me my first loss and gained the vacant belt. Perhaps you should switch camps or drop a weight class and come back meaner and leaner.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

wafb said:


> Wow, there's still a lot of trash talking going on considering none of got close enough to me in point total. I would like to get a shot at the belt even though I pulled a Parisyan the first time I challenged for the belt. My record is not indicative of my skills and given a shot at the belt like Rocky did, I will overcome the challenge.


I came close to you in points, I think.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

wafb said:


> Wow, there's still a lot of trash talking going on considering none of got close enough to me in point total. I would like to get a shot at the belt even though I pulled a Parisyan the first time I challenged for the belt. My record is not indicative of my skills and given a shot at the belt like Rocky did, I will overcome the challenge.


C'mon Wafb you schooled a new comer in the prelims, you are nowhere near a title shot, you are not even main card material, unlike me .


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

MalkyBoy said:


> C'mon Wafb you schooled a new comer in the prelims, you are nowhere near a title shot, you are not even main card material, unlike me .


Ah, correct me if I'm wrong.. I was on the main card. And you should be proud of yourself beating up a girl and all.raise01::sarcastic08::happy02:


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

wafb said:


> Ah, correct me if I'm wrong.. I was on the main card. And you should be proud of yourself beating up a girl and all.raise01::sarcastic08::happy02:


You were in the 3rd fight of a 10 fight card, that's prelim material. Due to the KO of the night you may have been shown on the broadcast but not as part of the main card.

Yes I am very happy I thought Steph's superior reach may have kept me at bay but I got in the pocket and took her down.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

MalkyBoy said:


> You were in the 3rd fight of a 10 fight card, that's prelim material. Due to the KO of the night you may have been shown on the broadcast but not as part of the main card.
> 
> Yes I am very happy I thought Steph's superior reach may have kept me at bay but I got in the pocket and took her down.


Have you had one too many Glenfiddich, Malkyboy? Here's the card:

Main Event
Shamrock-Ortiz (7-1) vs The Legend (6-1-1)

Main Card
bail3yz (4-2) vs AmRiT (5-2-1)
e-thug (5-3) vs Judoka (4-2-1)
MalkyBoy (4-4) vs Steph05050 (3-5)
MLS (2-3) vs ThaFranchise (3-0)
Tyzzler (1-1) vs wafb (2-2)


Prelims
cdnbaron (0-1) vs Walker (3-5)
FunkYou (2-6) vs bbjd7 (2-5)
mattandbenny (1-3) vs DJ Syko (1-1)
pliff (1-3) vs yorT (4-4)​
If you really want to find out if you're contender material just request a fight with me.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

wafb said:


> Have you had one too many Glenfiddich, Malkyboy? Here's the card:
> 
> Main Event
> Shamrock-Ortiz (7-1) vs The Legend (6-1-1)
> ...


Touche, I was looking at the results and I do not drink whiskey fyi. Ok you are on one fight request coming up


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I had one of my weakest performances, and I still managed to pull out the win.

Sign of a true champion right there.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

AmRiT said:


> I lost... Again...
> 
> If I lose my next match I will retire...


You better not quit, I'll track you down and drag you back into the cage.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Damn it e-Thug.
> 
> We had better picks then most but he did extremely well.
> 
> Just saying, In a rematch I would win by spectacular KO.


Oh please, ya put on a good performance, but to beat me it has to be nothin short of perfection.

Thats 3 in a row, "whos next".


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> I had one of my weakest performances, and I still managed to pull out the win.
> 
> Sign of a true champion right there.





e-thug said:


> Oh please, ya put on a good performance, but to beat me it has to be nothin short of perfection.
> 
> Thats 3 in a row, "whos next".


Them two is the match up I'd like to see.


----------

